# got a feeder mouse...........dont bash



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well today i bought a feeder mouse to feed to my fish, i always wanted to try it, so i did, the fish didnt even attack it, i was down at first but then i was kinad happy, i ending up playing with the mouse for about and hour , i let it out, when i came back later tonight he was just walking around on the patio, said to my self never gonna try feeding one again

Peter


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...







!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i will try when mine are bigger, just to see


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I wonder how much a bleeding mouse messes up your water chemistry/hair in your impeller?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah the hair is bad for your filter. If you want to use mice I would reccomend pinkys. they are alot cleaner.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

im constantly told by 2 of my friends to feed the payara Pinkies.

i know the payara would finish it off and eat it for sure, but it would be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wrong.

but anyway, back to ur story, wat did u end up doing with the mouse?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

he let him go :nod:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Is the mouse just hanging outside your house now?


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

Is feeding them mice good for their overall health. I thought they were only supost to eat things that are avaiable in the water like other fish or insects.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Mouse meat and hair is bad for a piranha's health. I feel bad for every mouse I ever fed to my p's, but it was a good time in the end.

I actually made real good friends with one mouse in particular. He was an escape artist(found him innside my HOB filter after alot of searching) But I called him Mr. Bojangles and he sat on my shoulder for a bout a week till I lost him outside.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

mr_rob_boto said:


> Mouse meat and hair is bad for a piranha's health. I feel bad for every mouse I ever fed to my p's, but it was a good time in the end.
> 
> I actually made real good friends with one mouse in particular. He was an escape artist(found him innside my HOB filter after alot of searching) But I called him Mr. Bojangles and he sat on my shoulder for a bout a week till I lost him outside.


Aw, thats nice.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

In a way I'm glad to hear it wasn't such a great experience for you afterall. At least you will have a tame mouse to watch on your patio.








~Taylor~


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

mr_rob_boto said:


> Mouse meat and hair is bad for a piranha's health. I feel bad for every mouse I ever fed to my p's, but it was a good time in the end.
> 
> I actually made real good friends with one mouse in particular. He was an escape artist(found him innside my HOB filter after alot of searching) But *I called him Mr. Bojangles* and he sat on my shoulder for a bout a week till I lost him outside.


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

If it causes hare to their p's then why would they even do it. Is it the enjoyment of the mouce suffering? I find it extremely mean and unfair to stick a mouce in a tank of piranha's. I mean it obviously diesnt die instantly. It has to suffer with peices of its flesh being ripped off.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

JBouchard1087 said:


> If it causes hare to their p's then why would they even do it. Is it the enjoyment of the mouce suffering? I find it extremely mean and unfair to stick a mouce in a tank of piranha's. I mean it obviously diesnt die instantly. It has to suffer with peices of its flesh being ripped off.


Good say.
You have changed the minds of 2% of Piranha keepers. Myself not included.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

can p's digest hair? does anyone know?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Well fortently for us mouse lovers your not a piranha keeper right now


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> Well fortently for us mouse lovers your not a piranha keeper right now


lol. good one!









edit: grammer, my friend. grammer.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to _Feeding and Nutrition_


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

fish can digest about anything, even hooks, and bone, so iam guessin its okay for them, yes i did relaese it out side


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

tnpeter said:


> well today i bought a feeder mouse to feed to my fish, i always wanted to try it, so i did, the fish didnt even attack it, i was down at first but then i was kinad happy, i ending up playing with the mouse for about and hour , i let it out, when i came back later tonight he was just walking around on the patio, said to my self never gonna try feeding one again
> 
> Peter


Waste of a mouse. Dude put that sucker back into the tank and let the ps do their job.

Hater


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

Hater said:


> well today i bought a feeder mouse to feed to my fish, i always wanted to try it, so i did, the fish didnt even attack it, i was down at first but then i was kinad happy, i ending up playing with the mouse for about and hour , i let it out, when i came back later tonight he was just walking around on the patio, said to my self never gonna try feeding one again
> 
> Peter


Waste of a mouse. Dude put that sucker back into the tank and let the ps do their job.

Hater
[/quote]

one day im gonna be rich and powerful.

im gonna get a big aquarium and put lions in it, and then ill throw you in it.

lets see how you like it then


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

Telmob said:


> well today i bought a feeder mouse to feed to my fish, i always wanted to try it, so i did, the fish didnt even attack it, i was down at first but then i was kinad happy, i ending up playing with the mouse for about and hour , i let it out, when i came back later tonight he was just walking around on the patio, said to my self never gonna try feeding one again
> 
> Peter


Waste of a mouse. Dude put that sucker back into the tank and let the ps do their job.

Hater
[/quote]

one day im gonna be rich and powerful.

im gonna get a big aquarium and put lions in it, and then ill throw you in it.

lets see how you like it then








[/quote]


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Telmob said:


> well today i bought a feeder mouse to feed to my fish, i always wanted to try it, so i did, the fish didnt even attack it, i was down at first but then i was kinad happy, i ending up playing with the mouse for about and hour , i let it out, when i came back later tonight he was just walking around on the patio, said to my self never gonna try feeding one again
> 
> Peter


Waste of a mouse. Dude put that sucker back into the tank and let the ps do their job.

Hater
[/quote]

one day im gonna be rich and powerful.

im gonna get a big aquarium and put lions in it, and then ill throw you in it.

lets see how you like it then








[/quote]

Pm me when that happens, I will volunteer.

In the mean time, grow up kid.

Hater


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

i dont wanna fight. Im just saying that if you were the mouse you wouldnt like it. its the worst way to die. your not in your natural environment (rats dont live in the water obviously), they get pieces bitten out of them, and they get eaten from the ass up usually.

and worst of all the rat doesnt even have a chance.

Atleast give the poor little guy a switchblade or atleast a freakin lazer beam strapped to his head to fight back.









and yes, i will give you a call when i get my tank of lions.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Telmob said:


> i dont wanna fight. Im just saying that if you were the mouse you wouldnt like it. its the worst way to die. your not in your natural environment (rats dont live in the water obviously), they get pieces bitten out of them, and they get eaten from the ass up usually.
> 
> and worst of all the rat doesnt even have a chance.
> 
> ...


The mouse didnt hve a chance, but either do feeder fish, really; unless they have some great hiding spots. But, the purpose was not to lower the fish inch/gallon ratio, but to FEED the goddamn P. So, give him a break and, as the topic said, no bashing/flaming. He did the right thing. I did it once, and had to take it out. I felt so bad for the pinky.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

You bunch of pansies!
*though self would probably have done the same thing*
*so in exchange for the mouse to live, his right hand gets less meaty*


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i did this like a couple days ago. M LPS only had small ones so it was like 2-3 inches long and small. I threw it in (it was dead already) and it was gone in a matter of seconds. Yes i did make a video but im still tyring to figure out how to put it on the comp.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Kudos said:


> fish can digest about anything, even hooks, and bone, so iam guessin its okay for them, yes i did relaese it out side


bones yes, hooks... no


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

i didn't think so


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

feeder mice and feeder fish arent meant to have a chance thas y there are feeders

neewyas humane wise i think mice have a brain big enuff to feel fear
as for a goldfish they are too stupid to kno anything except eat and sh*t and run away

(If this is wrong dont bash i was told this when my gf told the guy how cruel it is to feed goldfish to piranhas)


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> feeder mice and feeder fish arent meant to have a chance thas y there are feeders
> 
> neewyas humane wise i think mice have a brain big enuff to feel fear
> as for a goldfish they are too stupid to kno anything except eat and sh*t and run away
> ...


*is more at ease now*


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

tnpeter said:


> fish can digest about anything, even hooks, and bone, so iam guessin its okay for them, yes i did relaese it out side


So in reality you fed the mouse to the snake under your patio instead of your p?

Good job. I hear that snakes can digest the bones easier than ps.







jk

Mine single p has only eatin 1 mouse. It was an adult. Completely consumed in 2 bites.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

RedBellyDave said:


> Mine single p has only eatin 1 mouse. It was an adult. Completely consumed in 2 bites.


now thats a scary sight.


----------

